

The evolutionary origin of depression  - henryprecheur
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/PrinterFriendly.cfm?story_id=13899022

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted 2 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=677381>

It got 63 comments, so it might be worth reading it there.

